
Hustle rallies $30M for grassroots texting tool Republicans can’t use - kevlar1818
https://techcrunch.com/2018/05/01/hustle-sms/
======
Lionsion
This is terrible. The country is already polarized enough as it is, we don't
need businesses that cater to one tribe and exclude the other.

Also, I think it's creepy and a turn-off to get any kind of faux-informal
mass-message "customized" with my name, mad-libs style. It's a particular
uncanny-valley kind of impersonal.

~~~
oldmancoyote
I don't see this as polarizing. The focus of the campaign is not something
negative about the opposition. This seems about reaching people who share a
common interest and motivate cooperative action; however it could easily be
used as outreach to those with opposing views seeking to inform and persuade.

As far as "impersonal" is concerned. It's goal is just the opposite: to
_initiate_ personal contact and interaction, interaction which occurs after
the initial contact. It could be used in an impersonal way, but as you
indicate that would be offensive and produce the wrong result.

